# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  لا تتخلي عن الغرة...مهما كانت طبيعة شعرك

## بيلسان

رغم مرور عشرات الأعوام على ولادة غرّة الشعر، إلا أنها لا تزال موضة رائجة تعتمدها باقة كبيرة من النجمات لتغيير إطلالاتهن.

بقيت غرّة الشعر صامدة وحاضرة بقوّة في تسريحات الشعر، وهي بمثابة خلاص لدى الفتيات اللواتي يعانين من الشعر الخفيف.

وتعدّ نوال الزغبي من الفنانات اللواتي أحيين موضة الغرّة، وهي لا تزال لغاية اليوم تظهر بها. وكانت الزغبي مع انطلاقتها في عالم الفنّ، لجأت إلى الغرّة لأنها كانت تعتمد اللوك البسيط، ومن ثم بدأت بعض الفنانات في العالم العربي بتقليدها. تتشابه نوال وأليسا بأن الأخيرة دخلت مجال الفنّ باعتمادها الغرّة، بينما ابتعدت عنها رويداً رويداً وغاصت في عالم الروتين بتسريحاتها.

وعلى عكس نوال، لم تعتمد زميلتها هيفا وهبي الغرّة كثيراً، لأن تقاسيم وجهها كبيرة، ففضّلت الظهور بها في إطلالات نادرة، بينما عرفت بالشعر الطويل الأسود الناعم.

أما نانسي عجرم، فكانت من الفنانات المحظوظات اللواتي تليق بهن الغرّة الطويلة وقد عملت على تصغير عمرها، مع قصّة الشعر المعتدلة الطول.

ومن بين الفنانات المصريات اللواتي ظهرن بالغرّة القصيرة هي الممثلة منى زكي مع شعر كاريه جميل، كذلك أنغام التي لفتت الأنظار بآخر ألبوم لها، بغرّة كثيفة وشعر قصير.

موضة في كل المناسبات

يشير مصفف الشعر جورج محفوظ إلى أن غرّة الشعر حالياً هي الخفيفة المائلة على جهة واحدة، ويمكن تكثيفها إذا كانت المرأة تعاني من الشعر الخفيف.

ويلفت إلى أن الغرّة لا تعتمدها الفنانات صاحبات الوجه الكبير لأنها تزيد من جحم وجههن، بينما تليق بالوجوه الصغيرة لأنها تظهر الفنانة كفتاة مراهقة، وإن الغرّة مع الشعر القصير أشبه بستايل البوب الأميركي، وهي للجريئات فحسب.

ويعتبر محفوظ أن الغرّة تقلب إطلالة الفتاة رأساً على عقب، وهي غالباً ما تليق بكافة أشكال الشعر إذا كان طويلاً أو قصيراً مجعداً أو ناعماً، شرط أن تعرف المرأة أي حجم غرّة تليق بها. فالفتيات اللواتي يكون شعرهن كثيفاً من الأفضل اعتمادهن غرّة خفيفة تلفت النظر، بينما الشعر الخفيف يجب تكثيف الغرّة فيه بدءاً من نصف الرأس، ليعطي حجماً للشعر ويغطّي عيوبه. وعن أشكال الغرّة، يلفت محفوظ أن الغرّة الطويلة والمائلة هي الأكثر رواجاً حالياً وهي سهلة التسريح ويمكن اعتمادها مع الشينيون أو الشعر الكاريه.

والنصيحة الأخيرة لكِ هي: لا تتخلي عن الغرّة فهي تعمل على زيادة جمالك ولكن لا تقومي بقصّها في المنزل بل اعتمديها لدى مصفف الشعر.
المصدر

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل .. ولكن يبقى لكل طبيعة وجه والستايل أثر كبير في اختيار الغره المناسبة .. راق لي المرور من هنا .. ننتظر جديدك بشوق

----------


## بيلسان

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الغصون
					

مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل .. ولكن يبقى لكل طبيعة وجه والستايل أثر كبير في اختيار الغره المناسبة .. راق لي المرور من هنا .. ننتظر جديدك بشوق 



اكيـــد طبعا انا مثلا ما بلبقلي غره قصيره اطلاقا فبعملها طويييييييييله* 
اشكرك ورده  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## بسمه

يــــســـلـــمـــو على الــموضــــوع .. بـــيـــســـو ... انـــا بـــحــــب الــغـــره .. 
 :4022039350:

----------


## بيلسان

> يــــســـلـــمـــو على الــموضــــوع .. بـــيـــســـو ... انـــا بـــحــــب الــغـــره ..


وهيه بتحبـــــــــك سوسو ^____^

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*والله الغُرة مهمة دائما وان شاء الله ع طول تكون موجودة*

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

7sab t2seemt l face...w m7zozen ylle bylb2 3lehm el 3'urra

----------

